# Hornet TheNormalizer issue



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 27, 2020)

I have reached out to Saverio and he knows of the issue I am having but he has been very busy so unable to get to the cause of the problem yet so, here I am hoping the collective genius of VIC can help me

I am using Logic Pro X 10.6


I am inserting TheNormalizer as the first plugin in each track (I have also tried it last, with no change in the result described below)
I set it to Group 1
I am using dBFS and setting it to -18.0
I click ANALYZE then play the track
Once it has been analyzed, I click analyze again for the plugin to take effect

However, TheNormalizer does not maintain -18.0 dBFS

I assumed that there might be minor fluctuations but Saverio informed me that when using the dBFS setting that a constant -18.0 should be maintained

Even assuming that minor fluctuations happen, I am consistently seeing levels as high as -10.0 dBFS

I have to assume I missing something and would appreciate anyone who might shed some light on this

Thank you and be well (Happy Black Friday!)


----------



## twincities (Nov 27, 2020)

are you confident of what your metering is showing you? (where is your DAW picking off audio to analyze, what format are they showing it to you in?) 

besides mattering on it's own, that's also going to HEAVILY impact how other plugins in the chain change things. if you're metering post insert, and have a plugin after this normalizer that is adding gain there's nothing this plugin can do about it. if your metering is pre-insert, and this plugin comes after something removing gain, again you're not "normalizing" the same thing your meter is looking at. 

pre / post fader, rms vs peak, pre/post insert, actually analyzing the whole track and not making changes to it afterwards. lots of places for it to go wrong if you're not careful.

(full disclosure, i've never used nor looked at this plugin, but those would be the first things i'd assume were wrong)


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 27, 2020)

twincities said:


> are you confident of what your metering is showing you? (where is your DAW picking off audio to analyze, what format are they showing it to you in?)
> 
> besides mattering on it's own, that's also going to HEAVILY impact how other plugins in the chain change things. if you're metering post insert, and have a plugin after this normalizer that is adding gain there's nothing this plugin can do about it. if your metering is pre-insert, and this plugin comes after something removing gain, again you're not "normalizing" the same thing your meter is looking at.
> 
> ...




Well, I have tried it as the first insert after the instrument so it is picking up the audio directly after the instrument and before any other plugins - I have also tried it last in the signal chain picking up everything after the plugins -- the result is the same

I have checked the meters both pre- and post-fader and it is the same situation

I suppose I thought this plug-in would allow me to get out of the annoying work of gain staging but, at least it was only $9.99 when I bought it


----------



## twincities (Nov 27, 2020)

are you sure they're both reading peak, or both rms? heck, with no other plugins at all and the fader at zero, does it work as expected?

(didn't want to be the downer to say it, but i really doubt a plugin that makes you manually analyze the audio on every track is ever going to save you time over just quickly eyeing the meter while working and adjusting as necessary)


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 27, 2020)

twincities said:


> are you sure they're both reading peak, or both rms? heck, with no other plugins at all and the fader at zero, does it work as expected?
> 
> (didn't want to be the downer to say it, but i really doubt a plugin that makes you manually analyze the audio on every track is ever going to save you time over just quickly eyeing the meter while working and adjusting as necessary)




Yeah, if something seems too good to be true, it probably is

However, I will not give up all hope as I am still waiting for Saverio to get back to me (I sent him the entire Logic project)


----------



## Quasar (Nov 27, 2020)

I have this plugin, and it works properly here (Windows 7, Reaper).

Do you have the "Measure" box set to the units you want? For instance, if I set int. LUFS to-18, then the Integrated LUFS on the Youlean Loudness Meter does hang right around -18 LUFS.

But as twincities suggested, I decided that this sort of gainstaging workflow was more trouble than its worth. It's easier to just use my ears and either adjust the track faders or turn the wave file up or down as needed.

Here's a video tutorial I bumped into a while back that inspired me to get it in the first place. You might want to check it and see if the Normalizer is behaving in your system similarly to what he presents:


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 27, 2020)

Quasar said:


> I have this plugin, and it works properly here (Windows 7, Reaper).
> 
> Do you have the "Measure" box set to the units you want? For instance, if I set int. LUFS to-18, then the Integrated LUFS on the Youlean Loudness Meter does hang right around -18 LUFS.
> 
> ...





Thank you

I have the Measure set to dBFS


----------

